# PC Games



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

For those of us in the world that don't have a Wii, game cube or other such ilk (I think there's 16 of us) PC games are still in vogue. Not counting the standard batch of Windows office timekillers, what PC games do you enjoy?

Personally, I prefer turn strategy type games. The 'shoot-em-up' stuff is great for the grunts, but I like stuff that's more made for those who think like generals. Amongst my faves are:

Civilization I, II, III and IV (I have them all as well as all expansion sets)
Master of Orion II and III
Sid Meier's Pirates!
Grant and Lee: Great generals
Masters of Magic (real old game- won't even run on my new computer)

Theognome


----------



## Zenas (Feb 16, 2009)

I played a substantial amount of World of Warcraft prior to law school. Quit right before it started.


----------



## asc (Feb 16, 2009)

Theognome said:


> For those of us in the world that don't have a Wii, game cube or other such ilk (I think there's 16 of us) PC games are still in vogue. Not counting the standard batch of Windows office timekillers, what PC games do you enjoy?
> 
> Personally, I prefer turn strategy type games. The 'shoot-em-up' stuff is great for the grunts, but I like stuff that's more made for those who think like generals. Amongst my faves are:
> 
> ...



Wow, i loved to play all these games; except never tried Grant and Lee. Masters of Magic was a lot of fun.

I also used to play a lot of World of Warcraft but quit when my wife was pregnant with our second child. it's definitely a bad time sink. At least with turn based games, it's easy to save and stop at any point in time. With Warcraft, if i was playing with 39 other people, it wasn't polite to suddenly leave the keyboard or suddenly leave the game.

I've never enjoyed first person shooting games; the camera movements make me nauseous after a while.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Civilization II... Good stuff. 

Anyone ever play SimTower? How about SimAnt?


----------



## gene_mingo (Feb 16, 2009)

Guild Wars
WoW
Minions of Mirth
Dungeon Runners


----------



## satz (Feb 16, 2009)

Minesweeper
Bejeweled Twist

Played one month of WOW. Didn't quite manage to get into the whole pig killing business.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Cannot believe I have not seen Colonization mentioned. I still play that game.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Unbelievable, I was playing Colonization not too long ago. Ditto on Civ's and Master of Orion (the original was one of the best games ever). Also, Command & Conquer Red Alert, the Myst series, and Half-Life/Counterstrike. SimTower and SimCity are classics. The Chessmaster series is great, too, if not really that PCish.

Actually, I think perhaps the best PC game of all time was X-COM, which you can still find online at Abandonware sites.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

We like adventure games. The Monkey Island series are way fun. The Day of the Tentacle was one of kind, great voice acting. The Indiana Jones games are fun, the Infernal Machine was our fave. We also play Age of Empires, Age of Mythology, and Age of Mythology Titans.

You can download Day of the Tentacle and run it on Windows if you get the ScummVM interpreter. You can use it for Monkey Island too. Even though these are old Dos games they are so funny and really fun to figure out.

[video=youtube;oGnKs-4Q4n0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGnKs-4Q4n0[/video]

[video=youtube;1IBUfXq0nbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IBUfXq0nbk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Curt (Feb 16, 2009)

Boy, how mundane it sounds to say that the only thing I play is scrabble.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> Unbelievable, I was playing Colonization not too long ago. Ditto on Civ's and Master of Orion (the original was one of the best games ever). Also, Command & Conquer Red Alert, the Myst series, and Half-Life/Counterstrike. SimTower and SimCity are classics. The Chessmaster series is great, too, if not really that PCish.
> 
> Actually, I think perhaps the best PC game of all time was X-COM, which you can still find online at Abandonware sites.



Agreed on the original Orion. Another *very* old space game was Starflight, which IMNSHO was one of the best space exploration games ever conceived. 

I never played the various Sims, and although I have played Colonization in the distant past, I do not have a copy of the game currently.

Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah yes, Command and Conquer was good too. I loved the Myst games also.


----------



## satz (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone remember starcontrol 2?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2009)

Darkstar One

Retro Games

Anything with RPG Maker. (Of course, I change all the stock midi's with those from Final Fantasy 7) A good one is Last Scenario.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 16, 2009)

I hardly ever play anymore, but here's a few:

Ultima Underworld
Wing Commander (I & II)
Wing Commander: Privateer

I love Abandonware.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Darkstar One
> 
> Retro Games
> 
> Anything with RPG Maker. (Of course, I change all the stock midi's with those from Final Fantasy 7) A good one is Last Scenario.



I had an SNES in the early '90's, and I did play FF II and III. But I never played any of the versions after that. My loss, I suppose.

Theognome


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Dude, I'm still playing Ultima IV and Cities of Gold!

(In confession, we own and use a Wii, PS2, Mac and PC for games too...)


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, out of the 16 who don't have one of the other gaming platforms, I guess I'm probably one of two or three who don't have games for their PC. I really need to get a life....  

I like sims, cars or planes, when I can play one. My son loaded one on my computer that I played a couple of times.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 16, 2009)

Oooh, ooh, I forgot Mechwarrior II. I'm also a fan of most of the Sims. In addition, add Dinopark Tycoon.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 16, 2009)

Two of my enduring favorites:

Homeworld and Homeworld: Cataclysm
Command & Conquer: Red Alert


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh yea, we used to play Mechwarrior. I had the MS joystick that could twist, causing the mech to turn at the hip for strafing runs. That was many moons ago.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Theognome said:


> For those of us in the world that don't have a Wii, game cube or other such ilk (I think there's 16 of us) PC games are still in vogue. Not counting the standard batch of Windows office timekillers, what PC games do you enjoy?



I'm one of those 16!

I don't play a whole bunch of computer games, unless you count things like World Twist and Scrabulous/Wordscraper on Facebook (the missus and I like to play in different rooms on different computers!). When I do play computer games, I mostly like the crime solving puzzle games (for instance, I bought a Law and Order trilogy at Halfprice Books for about $10 a while back, though I haven't finished playing it). One of the most awesome computer games I've ever owned, though, is the Atari Classic Games CD I received for Christmas a few years ago. It has most of the Atari 2600 games and arcade games from the 80s all on a single CD.

There was a time, slightly more than a decade ago, when a friend loaned me his copy of Civilization (I). I began playing one evening (must have been around 9 or 10) and I couldn't put it down. I kept playing and playing. The next thing I knew, I could see the sun starting to come up. I'm not kidding. Now _that's_ an addictive game.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 16, 2009)

I played Ultima Online from 1999 until about 2006, albeit from 2005-ish to 2006 I was playing on a "player-run" server. 

That is the best MMORPG that has ever been made, or ever will be made. EA ruined it however.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, yes, the MechWarrior series was near and dear to my heart, since I used to read the books and play the board game Battletech in high school.

Also, I liked the SWAT series, especially SWAT 2. For flight sims, X-Wing and X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter are masterful. 

Wow, I really was a geek. *Fighting urge to stop homework and play video games.*


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

A buddy of mine had MechWarrior on his PC (back when the Dead Sea was only sick) and I played it a few times. It was a kewl game as I recall, though I didn't like 'overheating' all the time.

Theognome


----------



## charliejunfan (Feb 16, 2009)

Starcraft!


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> A buddy of mine had MechWarrior on his PC (back when the Dead Sea was only sick) and I played it a few times. It was a kewl game as I recall, though I didn't like 'overheating' all the time.
> 
> Theognome



Oh yea, that was back when kewl was spelled c-o-o-l. I've heard about those days...


----------



## Seb (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> For those of us in the world that don't have a Wii, game cube or other such ilk (I think there's 16 of us) PC games are still in vogue. Not counting the standard batch of Windows office timekillers, what PC games do you enjoy?
> 
> Personally, I prefer turn strategy type games. The 'shoot-em-up' stuff is great for the grunts, but I like stuff that's more made for those who think like generals. Amongst my faves are:
> 
> ...



I've played and like most of these games, and in this genre I would add to the list:

The whole Command and Conquer series
Starcraft (I'm looking forward to the new one coming out)
Rise of Nations
Age of Mythology

Nothing like building up an infrastructure and army, then marching their little digital selves off to die a noble death for the cause.


----------



## Archlute (Feb 17, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> Ah, yes, the MechWarrior series was near and dear to my heart, since I used to read the books and play the board game Battletech in high school.
> 
> Also, I liked the SWAT series, especially SWAT 2. For flight sims, X-Wing and X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter are masterful.
> 
> Wow, I really was a geek. *Fighting urge to stop homework and play video games.*



Waaay back before Battletech came out with their board game, and subsequent RPG, they had a series of booklets available whereby you and a friend could wage mechanized war against one another. The booklets were representative of different mech classes, and you would give yours to your opponent. Each page was a different view from the cockpit, so that if you jumped or launched a missile barrage, the player holding your book would turn to that page (after he also declared his move, and both players movements were factored in together) and then he would see you performing that action at various distances, angles, or even off of your page if he were behind or above you. 

But that was a looooong time ago. 23 years, I believe. I was in the 4th grade when a friend and I made a big trip with his mom to some game store in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 17, 2009)

Three words; Age of Empires.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

Archlute said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes, the MechWarrior series was near and dear to my heart, since I used to read the books and play the board game Battletech in high school.
> ...



Car Wars came out in similar form in the early '80's, and I was into those booklet games. I don't recall them ever graduating to PC game status, though. Pity.

Theognome


----------



## Archlute (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieJ said:
> ...



Oh, this is getting sorry. I can remember my older cousin keeping his Car Wars books in his bag when he would come to visit, and we would sneak in and read them when he was out.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 18, 2009)

space invaders. that is it and that is all. once i had removed this awful temptation from my life, but after joining PB i discovered it in the arcade and have once again been pulled into the pits of sin wasting time shooting white darts at a rampaging invasion of wobbling blobs.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 18, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Oh, this is getting sorry. I can remember my older cousin keeping his Car Wars books in his bag when he would come to visit, and we would sneak in and read them when he was out.





Rangerus said:


> space invaders. that is it and that is all. once i had removed this awful temptation from my life, but after joining PB i discovered it in the arcade and have once again been pulled into the pits of sin wasting time shooting white darts at a rampaging invasion of wobbling blobs.



We all need prayer at this point.

Theognome


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, I have wasted some epic amounts of time in the past playing the following:
Pirates!
Seven Cities of Gold
Empire Earth (as well as Age of Empires)

But I've got to say (somewhat shamefacedly) that Hearts of Iron II: Doomsday (as well as the Armageddon/Mod 34 patches) are near and dear to my PC's CPU.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

I LIKE my WII!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Feb 18, 2009)

pac man (joking)


----------



## asc (Feb 18, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Car Wars came out in similar form in the early '80's, and I was into those booklet games. I don't recall them ever graduating to PC game status, though. Pity.
> 
> Theognome



Wow, Car Wars! That's a name I haven't heard for a long. Great game.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 18, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Waaay back before Battletech came out with their board game, and subsequent RPG, they had a series of booklets available whereby you and a friend could wage mechanized war against one another. The booklets were representative of different mech classes, and you would give yours to your opponent. Each page was a different view from the cockpit, so that if you jumped or launched a missile barrage, the player holding your book would turn to that page (after he also declared his move, and both players movements were factored in together) and then he would see you performing that action at various distances, angles, or even off of your page if he were behind or above you.
> 
> But that was a looooong time ago. 23 years, I believe. I was in the 4th grade when a friend and I made a big trip with his mom to some game store in Portland, Oregon.



Wow. I thought I was old school for having the 1st edition Battletech books, game, authentic pewter figures, and 1st edition MechWarrior RPG handbook.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

"Myst" is the only MUST PLAY pc game for christians, you can let your children play that with no worries, but no worries they will not be able to get you of the pc when you have started that game, it is Great!!!!!!!!!


----------

